# Anyone from Waterdown, Ontario?



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi, my name is Damon (but you can call me Sparks) and I'm 14, turning 15 this May. I play keyboards/piano, rhythm guitar, lead and backup vocals. My favorite bands are Queen, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Rush, AC/DC, The Who etc... basically, all of Classic Rock. I live in Waterdown Ontario and I'm hoping to hook up with anybody interested in jamming with me as long as you live in Waterdown, Hamilton, Burlington, or anywhere else fairly closeby.

If you are interested and would like to find out more, please add me on MSN at [email protected] or just PM me. Hoping to hear from you guys :rockon:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry too far away to jam,but I admire someone your age taking such an active interest in music especially the classic rock influences. Keep up the good work.:rockon: 

Tarl


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Sorry too far away to jam,but I admire someone your age taking such an active interest in music especially the classic rock influences. Keep up the good work.:rockon:
> 
> Tarl


It's alright, man. Thanks anyway


----------

